# How Spoiled Is Your Maltese?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How spoiled is your fubaby?

Questions:

1. How many feeding dishes do you have for your furbutts? (Do not count Water Bowls)

Lacie and Tilly each have 6 designer food bowls -- 5 are matching and 2 are uniquely their own.

2. How many beds do you have for each furbutt?

We have a total of 10 beds throughout the house as well as Lacie's pink princess house. Of course, that isn't counting my bed where they sleep at night.

So just how spoiled are your furbutts?

I can proudly say that mine are SPOILED TO THE MAX!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

They eat out of plain stainless steal bowls. I have a few so some can be in the dishwasher and there's still a couple to eat out of. 

They have 2 beds and 2 crates in the house.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

Biscuit has about 5 fuzzy beds and he loves them all. One is a huge stuffed dog that he lays on every morning when we get up. He quit sleeping on my bed because I have a chest at the bottom of my bed and put one of his fuzzy beds there. He starts out on my bed and moves to the fuzzy sometime in the middle of the night. He goes between huge stuffed footstools and the easy chair at night when I'm on the couch watching TV. He has 2 stainless steel bowls, one for water (from the filtered fridge dispenser) and one for food. I wash his bowl out every evening and give him fresh food, if there's any left over I toss it in case its not fresh enough :biggrin: He has a fuzzy bed in the back seat of the car and dislikes sitting in the front (thankfully). He has several harnesses and coats and sweaters.  He goes with me whenever I go someplace he can go, otherwise I give him 3 hard biscuits and a soft one to keep him busy while I"m gone. He usually hides them in his fuzzy blanket until I get home and then digs them out one by one. My neighbor also has a tin of treats for him and built a little shelf that Biscut can reach on my gate. Whenever the neighbor comes home from someplace he puts 2 biscuits on the little shelf so Biscuit can find them when he goes out. 

Yes, he's spoiled but I"m not the only one who spoils him neighbors are in on it too.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou only has 3 beds (2 at home and 1 in the office) and 1 crate and 1 cashmere blanket (I gave her my cashmere blanket (which was given to my last Christmas) and I bought a new one. She loves it's warmth).

She only has 2 sweaters and 1 coat...and a lot of toys that she doesn't even play with or look at. She does have her own container of treats..and one cabinet that is filled with products for her. She doesn't have 'huge amounts' of stuff but I just can't imagine anymore! Already it's too much for my aversion to clutter! lol.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kodi has only 2 stainless steel bowls and 2 beds however she will be getting another for Christmas.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Uh oh, I think I will be kicked out of the spoiled club, lol.

They do have a bunch of bowls--from the Dollar Store and a few from Ikea that I think were less than a dollar :brownbag: Also have 3 stainless ones that I don't use all that often because Ollie more or less outgrew them (they are like kitty size) and too small for YoYo.

Beds: 3 downstairs--two in the kitchen, one for each for the times I have to shut them in the kitchen for whatever reason. One in the livingroom that they fight over. Upstairs (where they sleep) one bed for each--Ollie has a little bolster bed and YoYo has a gigantic, round pillow bed from Petco that was $20 marked down from $60 on clearance. He likes to sleep spread out.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Do I really have to count this stuff? I teach English; Math is not my forte.  

Lets just say too many of each and every one of them. When I am done typing this I might have to go buy another one or two of the above list, especially if it seems like my kids are missing out compared to all of yours.  Of course, I should go back and pull out what we don't use and donate it to an animal welfare group.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No, you do not want me to count beds....no.....there are too many...and I almost came home with another one today...ummm, do carry cases scatered around the house in various rooms count also? If so, they just might put us over the edge into "completely crazy" zone. My bedroom alone has at least 5 or 6 I think and the office (4 steps away) has two. There's the giant bed in the living room that matches my sofa :blush: ....I had to buy that one, didn't I? - oh wait there are two in the livingroom. Then two in the kitchen....Then there's the den and the sunroom.....nevermind.....I won't go there.....

Food bowls - several - and I keep them out on the counter in piles.... :brownbag: 

OK, what about bags and boxes of treats? Oh...and what about toys? OH...and what about clothes? and oh I have two strollers, three car seats, a pack-n-play playpen.....ut oh... I better quit while I'm ahead......


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

paddy has 4 food dishes and bowls in dif. rooms... and 7 beds scattered for "napping" around the house since he sleeps w/ me :brownbag: . i've been threatened if i bring home another bed haha


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Spoiled in capital letters. As far as beds, she has one that turned into a big toy box. My bed is where she sleeps. Food dishes: 2 sets so that they can be washed and changed out with everyday or every feeding, whichever comes first.

Toys, clothes, and bows...we won't go there.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The girls only have 4 food dishes and don't wear a lot of clothes, but they do have a 3 foot high mound of toys.

Then there is this bed:









This was an auction item at this year's NMR picnic - I couldn't resist!









"Thank you mommy - we're very spoiled!"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mr. Picky Eater likes his food on a saucer...yes a saucer. Forget the cute little dishes I bought. He's going for our saucers which we never use since we're not coffee drinkers, so at least someone is using them. I think he thinks someone is tricking him with the deep dish. He does have two of those wonderful dry face water bowls (one for here; one for VT). Embarrassed to say he has only 2 beds; one cute one with a big paw in the middle (that we got at CVS after seeing someone post it here, sorry can't remember who)and a cat bed :brownbag: (Puhleeeese, don't tell him)It's this little oval I picked up at PetCo before I got him and he just loves to curl himself around it.He sits right next to my desk while I work. But he sleeps in his crate on a towel at night and he loves it. So good thing Tyler's overnighting it at the vets so he doesn't read this post and realize how spoiled he isn't.  But I've only had him a month. Give me time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 16 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852003


> The girls only have 4 food dishes and don't wear a lot of clothes, but they do have a 3 foot high mound of toys.
> 
> Then there is this bed:
> 
> ...


Magggie - You're killing me here. Tyler's going to run away from home and make a beeline to your house to sleep on that bed. It's soooo beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky has 6 bowls that are rotated, so that there's always 2 available. One for kibble and one for canned. He only has one bed since he sleeps with my grandma most of the time. He hardly ever goes in his own bed. Only on rare occasions. The living room looks like a little kid's room though, with toys and chewys scattered all over. He has a handful of clothes, but he hates wearing them, so we don't bother with them much. He has a crate that I got him when I first got him. I need to upgrade it though. It's way too small.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

How spoiled is your fubaby?
<span style="color:#00BFFF"> *I had to laugh ...* *he can be so funny!!*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 16 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851916


> They eat out of plain stainless steal bowls. I have a few so some can be in the dishwasher and there's still a couple to eat out of.
> 
> They have 2 beds and 2 crates in the house.[/B]


Well, that's what I was trying to say about Snowball's bowls. Why he has more than two. You explained it more clearly.

I have a question about the bowls, Carina. Or, Jackie. Or, anyone else who has an opinion/or advice. I know the stainless steal bowls are highly recommended. Snowball's main water bowl, in the kitchen, is stainless steel. However, I am using the kitty ceramic bowls for Snowball, because, otherwise, his face seems to get into his food with larger bowls. And, the kitty bowls seem to be the perfect size for his food. But, now I am wondering ... are the ceramic bowls safe? I ordered all of them from Care-A-Lot pet supply.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Nov 16 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851968


> Do I really have to count this stuff? I teach English; Math is not my forte.
> 
> Lets just say too many of each and every one of them. When I am done typing this I might have to go buy another one or two of the above list, especially if it seems like my kids are missing out compared to all of yours.  Of course, I should go back and pull out what we don't use and donate it to an animal welfare group.[/B]


I am going to donate some of the beds that Snowball doesn't use. In fact, I donate a lot to the shelter and our vet's office. It's a shame to have these items around when another pet, who doesn't have a lot, could use and enjoy them. 

I often think about what someone said (I think maybe it was Victoria Stillwell) ... that our beloved pets don't care about all of the fancy stuff. They care more about how we treat and love them. :wub: :wub: I think that's true.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Food Bowls- She has 6 bowls that I change out for her and Monk. She eats her can food on a plate though. I forgot her plate when we went on vacation last year and she wouldn't eat on anything else so I started searching for a blue plate and found one and she ate on it because her other plate was blue!! I won't be forgetting it again though!!! 

She drinks her water out of a cup and I have them all over the house and I change them out daily. The one by the fridge she will bark at it if its not cold so you have to pour it out and refill it then she drinks it. Little Monk doesn't know what to think his former owner didn't spoil him at all. 

Beds lets see - she has 6 beds. I just ordered her and Monk new beds for Christmas because he needs one and I couldn't get him one and not Coconut. They are so cute , Coconuts is red with white polka dots and Monks is blue with white polka dots. This is their Santa gift and some toys and stuff. 

Coconut is a rotten little girl!! I say she is the perfect maltese but my husband doesn't think so ! But I know she is LOL!!!!

Monk well he is a typical yorkie and male , he is easy going and doesn't care about anything as long as you give him a hug and play with him every day.

Oh I bought us a camper so Coconut will be happy when we travel , I know that is crazy but she loves it!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 17 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852003


> The girls only have 4 food dishes and don't wear a lot of clothes, but they do have a 3 foot high mound of toys.
> 
> Then there is this bed:
> 
> ...


OMG that bed is just too adorable!! lol! How could you resist that! Your girls are perfectly spoiled!! I love it!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey has 4 food bowls all with matching water bowls. (she only uses one set at a time LOL) She has 7 beds all throughout the house but her favorite bed is mine! I would say that she is VERY spoiled but she's a real sweetheart so she deserves to be treated like a princess :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- I totally forgot about the stuff we have in Phoenix. We have 2 more beds there and 4 more stainless steel feeding bowls.

And, yes, ceramic bowls are safe as well as stainless steel. But plastic bowls shouldn't be used as they hold onto bacteria and also can sometimes cause discoloration of the face hair.

Of course, my girls also get the filtered water that I drink from the refrigerator, but in Phoenix they always drink bottled water so that they won't get a upset tummy from change in water -- and, the refrigerator in Phoenix does not have a filter on it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is spoiled so bad I'm ashamed of myself & Hannah isn't far behind. Neither care for doggie beds, they prefer our kingsized bed & the sofa & Boo just recently got his own ottoman. I no longer buy doggie beds. They each have 2 food bowls & could care less. They have their own cupboard full of expensive treats & dogfood,they'd be just as happy if it was served on a paperplate. They have a dresser full of clothes & harnesses & a box full of bows,but they're happy naked. But they're still spoiled,with bellyrubs, attention & love. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Bowls) Milly and Murph only have the one set of ceramic bowls. Murphys are blue and white striped and MIlls pink and white striped. They have been replaced a few times due to cips or breaks thanks to me being clumsy while washing them up. I do have spare stainless steel ones but Mill and Murph prefer the ceramic.

Beds) Their are 4 beds in the house, 5 including my bed where they sleep. I have just gotten rid of 3 a few weeks ago cause our house is quite small and the beds seemed to be everywhere, so the two in the lounge went and my Mum made on big one for them to share. There are 2 in my room, which they hardly ever use, and Murphy has on just inside the front door in the bottom of a cane table, its a cube bed, he speds a lot of time in there. Milly is too big to fit in, so when its out from the cane table (there is a square space which is the perfect size for the bed to fit) MIlly will lie on top of it and squash it.

They have WAY too many toys that they barely play with, they like new ones...lol which is why there are so many I guess, cause when they are sick of others I buy more. And they each have four draws overflowing with clothes, I need another set of drawers I think.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella only has one food dish and one water dish. The set was so cute that I never wanted to get her another set. Clumsy me ended up breaking the water dish so the set no longer matches. Maybe it's time for a new one. As for beds, she currently has five. Now lets not get into toys, treats, and chew things because that's how she really gets spoiled.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter has 3 sets of dishes and is getting another for Christmas so that he can have festive dinnerware too! He also has a set of dishes at his grandma's house that he shares with his cousin Mae.

He has 3 beds in our house, 1 bed at one grandma's house and two beds at the other grandma's house. But, as others have said, he prefers our bed to any of these. And more blankets than I could ever have imagined.

He has his own cabinet full of his food, medicine, and treats. He also has a box in our linen closet where his toys go. This closet also has hooks for his jackets and bags.

Lastly, he has one drawer of my dresser for his 'in season' clothing and a little box in my closet for his 'out of season' items. He has also taken over my necklace hooks for his leashes, harnesses, and collars!

I would say he is spoiled but I am sure there are others out there who are spoiled more - just don't tell him that


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

A picture speaks a thousand words.

The girls have new T shirts.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I often glance around my house and giggle on how 2 tiny dogs have totally taken it over LOL! Even when I get into my car...there's the carseat, sweaters, treats in the cupholder, leashes on the floor etc etc.  

Bowls....well we aren't too bad. We have extras but for the most part B&E each have their own food dish and one bayou bowl for water. Of course Benny boy ALWAYS lets me know when he wants seconds of his meal...he taps his little paw on the bowl and doesn't stop until he gets more!

Beds. Well that is another story. They have a bed in the kitchen, a bed in our bedroom for lounging although they sleep in our bed at night. They have a bed in our office and they have a bed in the gym. I actually bought a cute zebra print bed a few months ago and would you believe DH made me return it LOL. To his defense...it was actually so fluffy that B&E were falling off it so it got returned LOL!

Oh and not to mention the absurd amount of framed photos of B&E on every wall. I made most of them black/white but the point is that their photos far outnumber any pics of me and DH. :blush:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They each have one bowl for eating from - Amber has a pink plastic one and Roxy and Milo have plain stainless steel ones.

Amber has 2 beds, Roxy has 2 beds and 2 crates(lol!) and Milo has 1 bed(will be getting a 2nd soon though) and 1 crate(which was actually Roxy's 3rd one but she got too big for it).


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova doesn't have much "dog" stuff. He has one bayou dry face bowl and one bed at each house. He eats on the same china we use. He's not big on dog toys...

He is more spoiled in the "human" way....he only eats wild-caught fish, grass-fed beef, organic veggies. He won't touch tap water, kibble or most dog treats. We snack on the same things, like organic fruits, yogurt...I do make sirloin strips for him, though... 

Casanova is almost never left home by himself. I take him everywhere, to lunch with friends, to meetings, etc. We take him on every vacation. He's flown somewhere almost every month that we've had him. I love our long beach walks together. That's my favorite way of spoiling him, actually. :heart: That, and giving him doggy massages every night. :brownbag:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am guessing Pepper is not spoiled. With the sole exception of my 10 YO son's bed (and only because he allows it), she is not allowed on the furniture. She does have her own puppy crate just off the kitchen area with a fleece blanket inside and she loves it--goes to it around 7:45pm every night and puts herself to bed (waaaay too cute!). Her food/water dish is a plastic one side-by-side connected..no clothes cuz she's in full coat, but she does own a sweater (see my siggy line), but only for when she is out in really cold weather for extended periods of time, like when we camp. She has some chew toys that she adores, too. She crates up all by herself every night, but has free run of the house during the day and evening before she chooses to go to bed. Happy little baby girl, love the dickens outta her, but probably not spoiled (yet).


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

My girls have 6 food bowls between the 2 of them and we are now down to 8 beds, and a playpen that Lexi goes in, since I realized I was going a little bed crazy and I had no room for them so I took 4 of them to the animal shelter. Although Lexi's favorite place to sleep is under the couch or in her crate, Ellie uses all the beds and she loves moving from bed to bed throughout the day.
I won't even mention all the other things they have that they really don't need or use!! I have to make a trip to the animal shelter and donate some of the stuff we have!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very spoiled. He is carried to and from bed...he has 2 beds and his crate and one bed at his grandparents house, plus my bed. I have a few stainless kitty dishes that I use for both the kitty and Jodi, nothing fancy. When I'm not working he is not often left alone, he has a 'sitter' or I'm only gone for a short time.
His grandparents don't like to see him look hungry while they are eating, they are suckers for a sad face.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Not spoiled at all!  

Here is a bed that I made:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 16 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852044


> Well, that's what I was trying to say about Snowball's bowls. Why he has more than two. You explained it more clearly.
> 
> I have a question about the bowls, Carina. Or, Jackie. Or, anyone else who has an opinion/or advice. I know the stainless steal bowls are highly recommended. Snowball's main water bowl, in the kitchen, is stainless steel. However, I am using the kitty ceramic bowls for Snowball, because, otherwise, his face seems to get into his food with larger bowls. And, the kitty bowls seem to be the perfect size for his food. But, now I am wondering ... are the ceramic bowls safe? I ordered all of them from Care-A-Lot pet supply.[/B]



QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 16 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852094


> And, yes, ceramic bowls are safe as well as stainless steel. But plastic bowls shouldn't be used as they hold onto bacteria and also can sometimes cause discoloration of the face hair.[/B]


Yes, ceramic are fine as Lynne said. Plastic are the ones to avoid. I have also heard that they can cause a loss of pigment. 

I use stainless steel for the food and ceramic buddy bowls for the water, though I also have licker bottles around the house.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni only has 1 food bowl and 2 water bowls--but! I only use the dogfood bowl (ceramic) for dry food. He eats his canned and other things from a saucer or little dessert bowl. How spoiled is he about his food? The canned has to be cut into the right size little pieces and not stuck to the bowl, it has to have his supplement powders on it, and some chicken breast tenders chopped to the right size on top. He almost never eats in the kitchen where I put the bowls, he eats at about 10 pm with the bowls beside me on the couch in front of the TV! 

I got him one of those handmade water 'buddy bowls' and he doesn't like it. He prefers his little teacup.  He only has 1 crate and 2 beds but different ones also for the RV and pickup. Speaking of pickup.......it is a new 4 dr. type with a big backseat, but we can't use the backseat because DH built a plywood addition that makes the back area higher then the seats and flat clear to the back of the front seats so Shoni when a baby couldn't fall between or off the back seats. It is padded and has blankets and his in-truck crate and a separate bed, area for toys and water, etc. We leave the console-thingy down in the front seat and it has his other little round bed on it. I keep one of his little blankets on my lap so he can set there also. We also have his carseat and harness hook-up that will fit in the back area and hook him up for long drives. We actually bought our first RV because of our first Malt, and the new 5th wheel for Shoni so we never have to leave him.  

My adult kids, and grandkids think we are nuts, but we've earned the right to be! B)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Nov 17 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852289


> I got him one of those handmade water 'buddy bowls' and he doesn't like it. He prefers his little teacup.[/B]


Awww! A little tea-cup!!! That must look so darling! Shoni sounds like he has refined tastes!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has her crate, and one bed. We don't have more beds for her because she prefers our lap, and our bed. 

Nikki has a bolster car seat, which she likes a lot. (We like it because we feel she is safer riding harnessed in the seat rather than loose in the car.)

She doesn't have her own separate food bowl. Her food is served in the same bowls that we use. 

She has a personalized Bayou Buddy Bowl for her water.

Is she spoiled? I don't know, but she's brought us so much joy that we try and make her life as happy and healthy as we possibly can.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

My dogs all have 1 food dish each and we have 1 large water dish which is only filled with water from our Reverse Osmosis. 

I have a thing for crates though. 
I have 1 bed at work & 1 crate that stays there. Kenzie travels in a crate so that is moved from house to work. 
In my house I have: 1 large crate in the living room and 3 crates in the bedroom, plus an ottoman/bed. Total Crates = 6. I also bought 2 of the pop up tents from Target. I buy them blankets more so than beds now. Every time I go to Target I check the dollar spot for the $2.50 fleece blankets! I have about 5 or 6 of those. Not to mention all the throw blankets we had that somehow became dog blankets. I also made my dogs their crate pads for their crates... 

I also have about 5 or more clickers scattered throughout my house, car, work, purse/bags, etc... and stacks of gladware with dog treats and multiple treat pouches! 

My dogs aren't spoiled - they are well loved 

Jax's ottoman bed with homemade crate pad:
[attachment=58502:jax_bed.jpg]

Kenzie's crate w/her crate pad (notice it's made of satin):
[attachment=58503:kenz_crate_pad.jpg]

Jax in Kenzie's tent and one of the fleece blankets
His tent is on the floor beside this one - yes this one is on the couch 
[attachment=58504:jax_tent.jpg]


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

MandyMc65, that ottoman bed is really cool!

Tiffany just has one food bowl (a ceramic one with black and white Victorian-wallpaper-ish print on the outside).

She has a bed in the living room and a little tent. She doesn't really sleep in the tent though...we put a towel on the bottom, and she just likes to go inside and attempt to dig into the towel. At night, she sleeps in my bed.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Haley has 3 ceramic food and water bowls plus a dry face bowl that we love(Thanks Crystal!) 
She has 4 beds but we keep one at our camper, she loves her blankies which she has 5 of and sleeps with them all, LOL!
She has tons of toys and plays with all of them, I have cute baskets that have "My Toys" and paw prints printed on them that I keep in the dining and living room. My rooms end up looking like a toddler lives here with all the toys scattered everywhere, LOL!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 17 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852221


> Casanova doesn't have much "dog" stuff. He has one bayou dry face bowl and one bed at each house. He eats on the same china we use. He's not big on dog toys...
> 
> He is more spoiled in the "human" way....he only eats wild-caught fish, grass-fed beef, organic veggies. He won't touch tap water, kibble or most dog treats. We snack on the same things, like organic fruits, yogurt...I do make sirloin strips for him, though...
> 
> Casanova is almost never left home by himself. I take him everywhere, to lunch with friends, to meetings, etc. We take him on every vacation. He's flown somewhere almost every month that we've had him. I love our long beach walks together. That's my favorite way of spoiling him, actually. :heart: That, and giving him doggy massages every night. :brownbag:[/B]


Awwww Gigi wants your life Cassanova! So she could come to school with her mommy and so her mommy would have time to home cook for her! 


I'm embarrassed to say, Gigi only has one set of bowls that travels room to room. Which can get kind of annoying so I may go shopping for another pair. Makes more sense. 

As for beds, she just has one satin pink bed, the same one we got from Maggie a year ago when we got her. She prefers pillows or blankets more then her bed. We made it a mission to get another bed for her for a christmas present(for her) LOL I was thinking either this cute new ned by Juicy: http://www.poshpuppyboutique.com/ProductDe...ode=JC-YTRUD317
or one of the Louis dog ones(theres so many and soo cute!)

But miss Gigi is spoiled in other ways. Literally I can't begin to tell you how much clothes and accessories(new clothes=new accessories) we buy for her. She wears something almost everytime we go out. I can't believe I started shopping for her clothes in Japan. I'm too embarrassed to even say how much we spent for this dress for her the other day. :shocked: I never thought I'd spend that much for dog clothes, but I would do it if she was human, why not? Also Gigi is getting her own designed dress by a doggie designer for Christmas. Don't know if it will be available for the public to buy though. 

Also, Gigi's feet rarely touch the ground(even in the house). Gigi has only a couple carries(for now, the collection keeps growing). A matching collar/leash for every outfit. She's not big on toys, but we sure have lots of them all over the house! LOL I don't think Gigi knows what a cage/crate is. Gigi likes to go shopping with me, unless people are bothering her. Strangers always annoy her. She has never drank tap water before. Even when we travel, she gets bottled water. 

Gigi would probably be a whole lot more spoiled if it was my money I spend... :brownbag: My mother has her limits since she has skin children to still care for...LOL Glad the credit cards not in my hands though! :biggrin: Speaking of my mother, she spoils her more then I do! I give Gigi rules, and limitations, my mother doesn't do either. And she always is giving Gigi treats and people food. Her excuse is 'but she's so cute'. LOL And she wonders why Gigi always begs when she eats, but never for me. 

So I guess, answer to your question Lynn, if you look the word 'spoiled' up in the dictionary, you would probably see Gigi's face next to it! Look at my siggy, does that look like a 'normal dog' to you? LOL Just wait for my next Christmas siggy, you all will not believe it. LOL I've only had her a year, I'd like to see us after a couple! :w00t:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy wants to know why Casanova get's massages and she doesn't!!!! I guess that's a skill I'm going to have to learn now :sigh:

I have tons of food bowls but seem to use the same three Melia ceramic bowls over and over. I also keep three water bowls going with purified water in them. As some of you know Izzy now boycotts tap water. 

Hmmmm......
3 Crates
4 dog beds and one king size bed they let my husband and I share
4 harnesses per dog
5 retractable leashes
7 collars for the boys and I stopped counting for Izzy it got too scary
An overflowing toybox
1 closet 
1 dresser
4 car seats - Izzy has 2 :eye roll:
2 strollers
8 bags

Yikes.... I think I need a twelve step program!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 18 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852455


> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 17 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852221





> Casanova doesn't have much "dog" stuff. He has one bayou dry face bowl and one bed at each house. He eats on the same china we use. He's not big on dog toys...
> 
> He is more spoiled in the "human" way....he only eats wild-caught fish, grass-fed beef, organic veggies. He won't touch tap water, kibble or most dog treats. We snack on the same things, like organic fruits, yogurt...I do make sirloin strips for him, though...
> 
> Casanova is almost never left home by himself. I take him everywhere, to lunch with friends, to meetings, etc. We take him on every vacation. He's flown somewhere almost every month that we've had him. I love our long beach walks together. That's my favorite way of spoiling him, actually. :heart: That, and giving him doggy massages every night. :brownbag:[/B]


Awwww Gigi wants your life Cassanova! :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]

HA! I want Cassanova's life!!! 

Bisou uses a water bottle (a stand alone type) and for food bowls just little ceramic bowls (for humans).


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 18 2009, 06:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852542


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 18 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852455





> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 17 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852221





> Casanova doesn't have much "dog" stuff. He has one bayou dry face bowl and one bed at each house. He eats on the same china we use. He's not big on dog toys...
> 
> He is more spoiled in the "human" way....he only eats wild-caught fish, grass-fed beef, organic veggies. He won't touch tap water, kibble or most dog treats. We snack on the same things, like organic fruits, yogurt...I do make sirloin strips for him, though...
> 
> Casanova is almost never left home by himself. I take him everywhere, to lunch with friends, to meetings, etc. We take him on every vacation. He's flown somewhere almost every month that we've had him. I love our long beach walks together. That's my favorite way of spoiling him, actually. :heart: That, and giving him doggy massages every night. :brownbag:[/B]


Awwww Gigi wants your life Cassanova! :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]

HA! I want Cassanova's life!!! 

Bisou uses a water bottle (a stand alone type) and for food bowls just little ceramic bowls (for humans).
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!! Actually, me too!! A massage every night would be good. I'll talk to my hubby about it. 

But excuse me, Andrea, you are so guilty. How many trainers did you interview for Bisou to land a hot guy who is also a model / actor? LOLOL!!!! :smrofl: (By the way, I know our dogs know the difference because Casanova goes to fashion week and is nuts about kissing models who fawn over him. I have to practically drag him away kicking and screaming...)  Fess up!!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

My little Chloe is so spoiled. She has pink dry food pet dish shaped like hearts.

She only drinks from this electric HEPA filtered water fountain that circulates and
aerates the water to keep it fresh. We only refill it with water that comes from our
reverse osmosis and charcoal filtered purification system.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

This is Chloe's playmat, exercise bridge, all her toys, and her pink hideaway


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

This is Chloe's pink leather carrier. So is she spoiled or what? LOL!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't really consider L & P very spoiled at all as they only have 2 or 3 sets of food dishes. Preston's new thing is that he refuses to eat out of a bowl or off of a plate, so I have to put his food on the floor now when it's meal time and then sanitize the floor when he's done.  

They only have 2 real beds (both were given as gifts from members here on SM and they LOVE them to death!), but they also have a bear rug which is very popular around here, and a plastic crate downstairs that they like to both squeeze into and wrestle during the day. Then they have their 2 crates which they sleep in at night that have coordinating boy/girl blankets. My plan is to get them another bed for downstairs in a neutral color to match my decor. lol


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

How many feeding dishes do you have for your furbutts - he only has one small dish lol. he won't eat out of the nice bowls we got him

How many beds do you have for each furbutt? - 2 beds and playroom where he sleeps at night

but remy is super spoiled. he goes with me everywhere, gets daily massages and all my friends always buys treats/toys for him


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Remy @ Dec 25 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866622


> How many feeding dishes do you have for your furbutts - he only has one small dish lol. he won't eat out of the nice bowls we got him
> 
> How many beds do you have for each furbutt? - 2 beds and playroom where he sleeps at night
> 
> but remy is super spoiled. he goes with me everywhere, gets daily massages and all my friends always buys treats/toys for him [/B]


Your siggy with Remy is _*gorgeous*_!!! You've got to post lots of photos of him. Seriously- like asap! lol. What a baby doll!!!


I have 3 beds for bisou (one at the office) plus a crate she keeps her toys in them at home but will nap in the office bed. I had some stairs made for her to get on the bed and sofa..so that's where she usually sleeps now.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you weally kidding? Eat off of a DOG dish/bo\wl when I can eat off of a human pwate?

Sweep in a DOG BED when I can sweep on Mom and Dad's Mawwiott Bed with the goose down filled duvet ? we have a few dog beds but they don't get used much.

We have more shampoos, combs , bushes and grooming supplies than any human that lives with us.

The fawwier ( the guy that twims our howses hooves) says when he comes back he wants to be a pet that lives here.

Emma ( the brains of the outfit ) and Mimi


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine have 3 custom made bowls w/ little puppies painted on them and "WOOF" at the bottom,2 smaller ones for eatting out of one large one for drinking. The lady who made them passed away to they're extra special. They have 2 cut crystal glass ones for special occations and a couple custom made,I made them dog bowls in the shape of a dog in the studio. They do have an antique one in silver we used at the store. They have 2 beds which they don't use,they'd rather use our king size 4 poster canopy bed.... now that's spoiled. We bought the big bed to have room for the dogs.... They even have their own fine furniture grade foot stool to hop off the bed if they want to,which they actualy tried out at the store...
They have about 100 squeekies of every size shape and squeek! mommy makes little bows for them all the time,so they don't lack in hair accessories.
The love our fluffy couch,so to keep it nice ,it's covered in blankets.
So I guess they're kinda spoiled,we don't have beds in every room but they have squeekies in every corner of the house. they do have bunch of cute colourful pillows,one is shaped like a big stuffed dog, to lay on,they love those better than the beds...
Well it's off to let the kids open their presents before my dad gets here,he doesn't like our babies... Luckiy he'll only be here for lunch and leave so the kids can play w/ their new toys...


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 25 2009, 05:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866652


> QUOTE (Remy @ Dec 25 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866622





> How many feeding dishes do you have for your furbutts - he only has one small dish lol. he won't eat out of the nice bowls we got him
> 
> How many beds do you have for each furbutt? - 2 beds and playroom where he sleeps at night
> 
> but remy is super spoiled. he goes with me everywhere, gets daily massages and all my friends always buys treats/toys for him [/B]


Your siggy with Remy is _*gorgeous*_!!! You've got to post lots of photos of him. Seriously- like asap! lol. What a baby doll!!!


I have 3 beds for bisou (one at the office) plus a crate she keeps her toys in them at home but will nap in the office bed. I had some stairs made for her to get on the bed and sofa..so that's where she usually sleeps now.
[/B][/QUOTE]

thank you andrea! i love your bisou too. she's a true baby doll! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Kids got goodies and squeekies and new bows and Rylee got a sweater,he says bows are for girls.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Dec 25 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866737


> Kids got goodies and squeekies and new bows and Rylee got a sweater,he says bows are for girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made new bows for them last night they have little glitter butterfly buttons and flower buttons. It's fun making little bows for them.


----------



## angels mommy (Sep 24, 2009)

mine are majiorly spoiled but they also do as they are told and they know what they are allowed to do lol and what they are not allowed.

we have way 2 many bowls, beds, clothes ect haha

my lounge is just the dogs i think haha


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Well...I guess you could call it spoiled but it's for the both of us. LOL. 
His room (playpen) is 9ft x 6ft crate with bed, another bed out side of crate, blanket with toys, food/water in one corner and pee pads aline the other end. There are 4 large windows in that room with wood blinds when needed.









I have this potty for him in another section of the house, it keeps his feet dry. Called the Neater Feeder
[img]http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad330/Jetersmommy/th_ugodog.jpg

Elevated feeding system, that is very nice for both of us. Very clean. By Ugodog.










Do lot's of hugs and kisses count too!?


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 28 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867410


> Well...I guess you could call it spoiled but it's for the both of us. LOL.
> His room (playpen) is 9ft x 6ft crate with bed, another bed out side of crate, blanket with toys, food/water in one corner and pee pads aline the other end. There are 4 large windows in that room with wood blinds when needed.
> 
> 
> ...



Oooops, sorry of course the potty system is by UGODOG and below the bowls is by Neater Feeder.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Let me preface this by saying that through the years with all my dogs, I had the mind set that all the "fru fru" stuff was foolish. My dogs had the necessities, malts or otherwise. (Keep in mind, at my age, there have been several dogs). I felt that my time & attention working with them was all they needed. My dogs were trained, had the basic chew toys, and sleeping matts for that particular time. They were kept on a strict diet and no changing...no frills such as treats other than their chew items. They were well cared for and happy. I really felt it was foolish to have the other frills.

I had little dogs...I had big dogs. I loved them all. Then, came the first maltese about 14 or 15 yrs ago. She got a few fru fru type toys. Of course there were bows and taking her to the groomer. We decided to breed her....a one time thing followed by spaying once the puppy was old enough. Our family agreed that since she only had the one puppy, and it was a little girl...we needed to keep her lol. Still, no doggy dresses...but the toys and bows increased in number. We lost the baby at 2 yrs old. Never had something hit me that hard. 

We took in a little malt rescue, and OMG, the medical bills were unbelievable. Sadly, he was from a puppy mill and was unspoiled. Poor little guy couldn't believe he could eat anytime he wanted to. He never learned to play though. He did love chewies, but sadly even as a dog under 2 yrs old, he had horrible teeth and lost more and more each cleaning. The care he required took all of us, so we all became attached. We lost him, but I think of what he missed in life by never really being socialized other than our home.

Now there is Zippy. I have learned through all of this to love the time I have with her, and NOT to hold back! Yes, she is technically a "dog" , but I am going to enjoy every minute I have with her. I no longer feel it is foolish as I realize that time is way too short with them. Life is short...and I would rather not look back wishing I had done things differently anymore! Monetary indulgence doesn't impress them in the least. They are not like children who want what peers have. Ultimately, they love the time they have with us, but we can enjoy every aspect of them the way we choose.

So now, how spoiled is Zippy????? 


Questions:

1. How many feeding dishes do you have for your furbutts? (Do not count Water Bowls)

There are 3 designer dishes in the house. I end up buying matching sets usually when I see those I like and then eliminate the others. Right now, I have one that belonged to my first malt that I can't let go of...she was "the one" that will always be a part of me.

2. How many beds do you have for each furbutt?

1 pink fru fru bed that has become the toy box. 1 large portable kennel. Now, where does she sleep? WITH HER MOMMY!!

So just how spoiled are your furbutts?

I no longer count the bows, the dresses, the toys, the blankies, the matching leashes including retractibles. Those things aren't the spoilers as again, they are not impressed by monetary "stuff". She is spoiled though as she expects to sleep by me, for me to to play everytime she brings the old ratty "purple baby" that she clings to no matter how many new ones she gets, to have our lunchtime routine where we sit and watch Rachael Ray and have a little snack, to have her work routine which is like a game to her, for her daddy to sit on the floor at night as he attempts to watch sports on the huge monster box in the living room and play fetch with her, to get to chase her big sister (the Golden) each day, and for anyone she meets to be a friend.

Zippy...spoiled? OHHH YEA!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani just has 1 feeding bowl and one water bowl. I do plan on purchasing a buddy bowl for him soon though.

He has a kettle that he sleeps in but just yesterday I bought him a slighly bigger carrier/kettle so that he can stretch out in. When we're traveling he sleep in his carrier that I can convert to a little bed.

He is slowly builind his wardrobe though esp. since it's winter now and pretty cold out here. He has about 4 shirts, 1 tank, 4 sweaters (but one no loonger fits him), 1 pj (but that no longer fits him either), 1 jumpsuit, 2 coats, a Giants jersey, 2 caps, 2 sets of booties, a tux, a bow tie and a pumpkin costume.


----------



## Mr.Man (Jan 8, 2010)

Spoiled rotten and I am proud to have spoiled my Louie. Right now he is sleeping on a towel on my computer desk. When I am in the kitchen he is on the counter. His nighttime bed is with me. He gets wrapped up every morning before I left for work. And at 130 p.m. he goes and gets his Daddy and reminds him it is nap time in the chair in front of the TV. Bowls - sorry only 2.


----------

